# planning



## terryk07 (Jul 12, 2009)

i have a huge collection of lgb trains i am sick of seeing them siting in their boxes i'm planning on building agarden railroad what is the best choice of roadbed for sand cause i live in florida it is between 70 to 100 degrees here there is no soil it just sand no rocks and i'm using track power


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I assume your name is Terry. 

Terry, in order for people to help you, you need to give a bunch of particulars: 

Budget 
size of layout 
where you live 
climate 
soil type 
rocks in soil? 
and anything else you can think of... 

While at it, are you going track power or battery power? 

Answer those and we can get started.... the more info about the situation and what you want to do is helpful... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Terry, I too live in Florida and have a mainline in excess of 450'. I have laid my track right on the sand and have had very good luck with that. I actually put roofing material under the track to keep the weeds down. I understand from you post that you don't have rocks, (I don't either) and you are going to use track power. I am totally battery power, so I don't have any power going through my tracks, but I don't see that this should make much difference.

Ed


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By eheading on 10 Aug 2009 06:30 PM 
Terry, I too live in Florida and have a mainline in excess of 450'. I have laid my track right on the sand and have had very good luck with that. I actually put roofing material under the track to keep the weeds down. I understand from you post that you don't have rocks, (I don't either) and you are going to use track power. I am totally battery power, so I don't have any power going through my tracks, but I don't see that this should make much difference.

Ed


You poor poor people







Being Rock Challanged







. How do you hold up?









What every you decide to do Please post some pic's of your progress. We are always gald to see how different people approach problems.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

It is tough, John! No rocks, no hills just, as Terry says, old sand!! At least we don't have a lot of flooding and washout problems. The sand sure absorbs the water. With the rains we get in Florida, that is a good thing!!

Terry, my neighbor across the street has 2x6's under all of his track. That makes for a really stable base for the track. My trouble is that I am just too lazy. That is the reason I put my track right on the sand. As I said before, though, I really haven't had any problems. 

Ed


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Uh, Greg, he answered 5 out of your 7 questions in his first post. Having trouble reading today?







(Or did he edit it after you asked the questions? I forgot that this forum engine doesn't show that a post has been edited.)


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry, I also live in Florida. While the sand may soak up the rain just fine most of the time, just remember a tropical storm can dump a lot of water in a short time. Has the area where you plan to build your layout ever been flooded with water? If so, you might want to elevate the layout. The other thing that will cause you a lot of problems in Florida is weed control. Ed's idea of using a roofing material or other type base under the track will really help keep the weeding to a minimum. Laying wood boards flat on the ground is just inviting carpenter ants or termites even if they are treated wod. You might also want to consider pouring a cement base, although this can be very time consuming and expensive. 

Randy


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Part of Taiwan just got 2 meters of rain in four days. 


Wonder what they use?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The other bad thing about carpenter ants and Soldier ants is if your outside bare foot you could step on one of thier power tools and cut your foot. Or on one of the soldiers ants bayonets. So be carfull


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes Jim, he edited his message and added a second sentence... after I commented. All he indicated the first time was he was on sand... 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Several years ago i helped build a RR in Tampa Fl. It was layed out on sand but we added 4 inches of no 89 rock for ballast and retained it with a bunch of rocks he had laying around the yard. It has survived very heavy rains and the passing of hurricanes with out any damage. If I can find the Pics I will post. Later RJD


----------

